#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Lop Buri symphony "Chom Wang, Fang Dontri"

## dirtydog

*Lop Buri symphony* 
The Tourism Authority of Thailand will organise the "Chom Wang, Fang Dontri" live band performance at Narai Ratchanivet Palace in Lop Buri on Dec 9 from 6:30 to 9:30pm. 
Fifty musicians from the National Symphony Orchestra will perform compositions by HM the King. Traditional songs by national artists are also the cards. For more information, call the TAT office at 036-422-768/9 or visit its web site at http://www.tat7.com. 
bangkok post

----------

